# Wettkämpfe 2006



## Limit83 (4. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Ich wollte mich mal nach eurem Rennkalender für das Jahr erkundigen und wo man euch so trifft oder vielleicht sogar Fahrgemeinschaften bilden oder gemeinsame Unterkünfte buchen kann. Es wird ja nicht gerade billiger...  Aber das ist ein anderes Thema! Freuen wir uns lieber auf schöne Jahreszeit und die Wettkämpfe...
Ich mache mal den Anfang, folgendes hab ich mal geplant für 2006, aber nichts ist ja so beständig wie die Lageänderung:

09.04. 2. EMC Mehren
22.04. Marathon Münsingen
23.04. Bundesliga Münsingen
29./30.04. Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaften CC Lüneburg
oder
30.04. SWM CC Bad Marienberg
07.05. Saarschleifen Marathon
14.05. 3. EMC Thalfang
21.05. Offenburg Marathon (enfällt evtl. wegen 50. Geburtstag)
25.05. 1. TFC Altenkirchen
28.05. Garmisch Marathon
05.06. 2. TFC Betzdorf
10.06. 5. EMC Zell
11.06. CC DM Albstadt
18.06. Kirchzarten Marathon
25.06. Spessert Bike Marathon
02.07. Bad Wildbad Marathon
09.07. Erbeskopf Marathon
22.07. 3. TFC Pracht Wickhausen
29.07. 2. Saar Cup Freisen
30.07. Keiler Bike Marathon
06.08. Neustadt Marathon
12./ 13.08. 24h WM Eschlikon (CH)
26.08. 12h von Todtnauberg
03.09. Bank1Saar Marathon 
10.09. Vulkan Bike Marathon
24.09. Marathon DM Oberammergau
30.09. St. Wendel Marathon
01.10. Alb Gold Marathon Trochtelfingen
07.10. 4. TFC Herdorf
14.10. 5. TFC Büchel

Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (4. April 2006)

Ist das alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (4. April 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> 21.05. Offenburg Marathon (enfällt evtl. wegen 50. Geburtstag)




...so alt siehst Du gar nicht aus !
...gut gehalten, Kompliment !


----------



## 007ike (4. April 2006)

kaum geht´s um Wettkämpfe rüttelt Tozzi am Eimer!
Fahr mal wieder was mit!!!!
Wie wär´s mit Bad Wildbad! Das könnte dieses Jahr nochmal gehen.
Todnau wäre was und der Vulkanbike. 
@Limit Vulkanbike ein Rennen oder alles?


----------



## kaspar (4. April 2006)

hallo,

als info:
in der wettkampfliste fehlt das moselhöhenbiking in bekond am 8.10.06 mit teamwertung auf der 30er strecke mit 850 hm und der 60er strecke mit ca. 1800 hm.

http://www.bekond-aktiv.de/m_biking/index.html

gruß
kaspar


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. April 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das alles?



  der war gut... hab tränen in den augen !!!

bin auch grad am planen und meine liste ist ähnlich "kurz" wie die von limit... aber mehr marathonlastig(der emc einsatz in bekond war ja nur ein ausrutscher!)...und die anfahrtsstrecken sind noch länger

saarschleife,kirchzarten,st.ingbert,oberammergau und st.wendel sehen wir uns auf jeden fall (zumindest am start...)

joe ...  der heute kurz auf dem cc bundesligakurs von offenburg-rammersweier (9.4.) war und jetzt wieder weiß warum er "nur" marathons fährt...da sind mindestens 5 stellen wo nur verrückte runterfahren !!!


----------



## biker1967 (4. April 2006)

Hat jemand von euch die Saarbrücker zeitung von heute gelesen? Dort sind heute nämlich CTF und RTF-Termine abgedruckt gewesen


----------



## Einheimischer (4. April 2006)

Ich bin nur für Bad Wildbad zu haben, wenn Tozzi* UND Wiseman* wieder bei Regen im Bus schlafen!  
Ansonsten werd ich wohl ca. 18,9% von Limits Liste fahren.  

Grüße.

*wenn ihr zwei euch nicht bald wieder blicken lasst, schicke ich euch Moskau Inkasso vorbei, damit die euch, wegen Nichtbenutzung, eure Bikes pfänden!


----------



## leeqwar (5. April 2006)

hey tozzi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wenn die altprominenz bad wildbad fahren würde, wäre ich auch wieder dabei ! 
gerne auch wieder mit zelt neben dem endlos plätschernden mini-wasserfall. im zielbereich könnten wir dann wieder versuchen dreisterweise eine zweite sprudelflasche zu erhalten. tozzi wäre ja wieder getarnt...


----------



## tozzi (5. April 2006)

... werde mal diese/nächste Woche am Bike ein neues Tretlager einbauen lassen - dann werden wir weitersehen   


...und ohne Wieseman läuft sowieso nix !  

Grüße aus dem Hessenland


----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2006)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ... werde mal diese/nächste Woche am Bike ein neues Tretlager einbauen lassen - dann werden wir weitersehen
> 
> 
> ...und ohne Wieseman läuft sowieso nix !
> ...



Aha, der Herr lässt einbauen, früher hast du das noch selbst gemacht  
Wenn das Teil drinn ist, können wir ja mal an einem Rennfreien WE nochmal eine Tour machen - die Trails gibts hier immernoch!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leutnant gustl (6. April 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

ich würde auch in Wildbad fahren. Habe vom letzten Jahr noch eine Rechnung mit der Strecke offen. Vielleicht finde ich ja auch noch die Teile, die ich beim Crash verloren habe.
Aber wir könnten in einem speziellen Saarländer- Block starten.Nur wer ur-.... in der Flasche hat, darf rein.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2006)

Nein, wir trinken kein Bier! 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (6. April 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wir trinken kein Bier!
> 
> Grüße.


   

 ???

Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (6. April 2006)

leutnant gustl schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich würde auch in Wildbad fahren. Habe vom letzten Jahr noch eine Rechnung mit der Strecke offen. Vielleicht finde ich ja auch noch die Teile, die ich beim Crash verloren habe.
> Aber wir könnten in einem speziellen Saarländer- Block starten.Nur wer ur-.... in der Flasche hat, darf rein.



ich habe noch ne rechnung mit dem veranstalter offen. meinst du, das würde sich ergänzen ?  

(der einheimische macht mir diese woche richtig angst ! was ist nur los ? hat wer die adresse von einem guten exorzisten ?)


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2006)

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (6. April 2006)

es könnte am sonntag durchaus vorteile bringen, wenn man den kopf spontan um 360° drehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> es könnte am sonntag durchaus vorteile bringen, wenn man den kopf spontan um 360° drehen kann.



Kein Thema!  

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (6. April 2006)

Wünsche euch für Sonntag viel Freude am fahren und wenig Bodenkontakt. Vertretet das Saarland würdig. Ich bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2006)

Feigling!

Grüße.


----------



## leutnant gustl (6. April 2006)

Mach dir keine Hoffnungen, die nächsten Läufe bin ich wieder dabei. Und vielleicht sehen wir ja uns dann mal unterwegs. Ich arbeite an meiner Form. Aber leider die nächsten Tage nicht.  Entspannung muss sein!!!


----------



## leeqwar (6. April 2006)




----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2006)

http://www.saarbierfreund.de/

Ich glaub ich trainier mal ein bischen für den Bitburger Sprint  






Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (6. April 2006)

mensch, den bierdeckel günstg kenn ich irgendwoher... fährt der msk1 ?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. April 2006)

Nee, MSK2 = Urgestein des Mountainbikes  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (7. April 2006)

früher, als die mountainbikes noch besser und stabiler waren... das waren zeiten...


----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2006)

Cool, gibts das als mp3 - mit Songtext?  

Mein PC:






...spielt leider keine Schallplatten!

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (7. April 2006)

a propos wettkampf-thread:


----------



## Einheimischer (7. April 2006)

Ich dachte der Thread heisst Wettsaufen 06  






Grüße.


----------



## npk (29. April 2006)

Ach ja, wie wundebar, ein Fred mit Rennterminen.

Ich glaube ich tue mir mal im Mai ein MTB-Rennen an. Welches ist denn
empfehlenswert für Anfänger ?

Gruß npk


----------



## Limit83 (29. April 2006)

07.05. Saarschleifen Marathon Orscholz die Kurz- oder Mitteldistanz ist da sehr zu empfehlen! Aber vorsicht, davon kann man süchtig werden!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Saarschleife (29. April 2006)

Hi Limit,
was macht deine Verletzung?? Ich hoffe das du bis Sonntag wieder fit bist und bei uns an der Saarschleife starten kannst.

Grüße aus Orscholz und gute Besserung.

Thorsten


----------



## Limit83 (30. April 2006)

Hi Saarschleife! 
Meiner Schulter gehts soweit ganz gut, Danke! Ich soll sie die nächsten Wochen zwar schonen, aber euren Marathon lass ich mir nicht nehmen. Nur muss ich mich auf den Abfahrten leider zurückhalten, denn noch eine Luxation und ich lande definitiv unter dem Messer.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## npk (2. Mai 2006)

Also Saarschleife wird mit mir nichts.....da ist schon ein anderer Termin im Planer.....wie sieht es denn mit Thalfang aus?


----------



## Limit83 (2. Mai 2006)

Laut der EMC Seite soll Thalfang technisch recht anspruchsvoll sein, mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht. Ein CC Rennen ist halt für den Anfang zwar kurz aber sehr schnell. Wobei mit der neu entstandenen Hobbyklasse sollen ja auch Einsteiger angesprochen werden. Versuch dein Glück!
Gruß


----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2006)

thalfang ist für die hobbyklasse entschärft. 
aber auch sonst, sowas wie den db-trail in seiner derzeitigen form gibts beim emc eh nicht. das ist eigentlich alles locker machbar. zur not halt schieben. wichtig ist eine frühe anreise, damit man die strecke ausreichend besichtigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npk (8. Mai 2006)

Also mit Thalfang wird es leider nicht, weil die Italiener meinen neuen Rahmen
noch nicht verschickt haben *heul*

Habe dann mal für Saulheim gemeldet....aber das nächste CC-Rennen fahre ich dann bestimmt.


----------



## Einheimischer (8. Mai 2006)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit Thalfang wird es leider nicht, weil die Italiener meinen neuen Rahmen
> noch nicht verschickt haben *heul*
> 
> Habe dann mal für Saulheim gemeldet....aber das nächste CC-Rennen fahre ich dann bestimmt.



Wieso die Italiener - ich dachte es wird ein NOX  

Grüße.


----------



## npk (15. Mai 2006)

Soso, also ein Nox ist es nicht geworden. Den Rahmen habe ich dem Verkäufer zurückgeschickt, da er nach "2mal" fahren ausgesehen hat, wie mein Redbull nach 2 Jahren. Auserdem hat das Ding die mieseste Lackierung die ich je gesehen habe. Dann sollte es zwischenzeitlich ein Cinelli Softmachine werden, allerdings haben die Lieferschwierigkeiten gehabt, also wieder neue Entschiedung. Jetzt ist es ein Giant Composite Rahmen. Hoffentlich hält er das was die Tests versprechen. Denke er ist am Mittwoch bei mir, dann schnell alles dran bauen und los gehts.

Öhm....kann mir mal einer einen Link zu dem Offenbach Marathon schicken? Ich brauche noch ein Rennen fürs WE, und das Straßenrennen in Einhausen tue ich mir nicht an. Ein Sturz pro Woche reicht


----------



## leeqwar (15. Mai 2006)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> Soso, also ein Nox ist es nicht geworden. Den Rahmen habe ich dem Verkäufer zurückgeschickt, da er nach "2mal" fahren ausgesehen hat, wie mein Redbull nach 2 Jahren. Auserdem hat das Ding die mieseste Lackierung die ich je gesehen habe. Dann sollte es zwischenzeitlich ein Cinelli Softmachine werden, allerdings haben die Lieferschwierigkeiten gehabt, also wieder neue Entschiedung. Jetzt ist es ein Giant Composite Rahmen. Hoffentlich hält er das was die Tests versprechen. Denke er ist am Mittwoch bei mir, dann schnell alles dran bauen und los gehts.
> 
> Öhm....kann mir mal einer einen Link zu dem Offenbach Marathon schicken? Ich brauche noch ein Rennen fürs WE, und das Straßenrennen in Einhausen tue ich mir nicht an. Ein Sturz pro Woche reicht



warum in die ferne schweifen...
http://www.alpencross.com/newsdetail.php?id=153


----------



## npk (15. Mai 2006)

Weil ich lieber ein ganzes Rennen fahren möchte, und am 20. Mai bin ich bei Mandelbachtal Marathon im Einsatz. Als echter RFHomburger muß man das machen. Vorallem deswegen, weil es wahrscheinlich der letzte Mandelbachtaler sein wird.....


----------



## devnull (15. Mai 2006)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> weil es wahrscheinlich der letzte Mandelbachtaler sein wird.....



Warum wird es (evtl.) der letzte Mandelbachtaler Marathon sein ? 
Weisst Du mehr darüber ?

mfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npk (15. Mai 2006)

devnull schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird es (evtl.) der letzte Mandelbachtaler Marathon sein ?
> Weisst Du mehr darüber ?
> 
> mfG
> Chris



Klar weiß ich mehr darüber  An mir hängt es so ziemlich ob der nächstes Jahr stattfindet oder nicht. 

Das Problem ist die Gemeinde Mandelbachtal. Der neue Bürgermeister hat kein Intresse mehr daran, sowie an den gesamten Tandemtagen. 

Das würde heißen, das wir (RF Homburg) alles selber organisieren müßten. Davon sind aber nicht alle begeistert, da die ganze Logistik ebend in Homburg steckt. Es muß also alles extra nach Bliesmengen gefahren werden. Im Grundsatz würde das auch noch gehen, wenn alle mithelfen würden. Es ist aber so wie in allen Vereinen, das alles nur immer an ein paar Leuten hängen bleibt. Somit wird sehr stark drüber nachgedacht die Veranstaltung in Bliesmengen zu streichen. Verständlicherweise, da die Gemeinde null Intresse an dem Marathon hat. Alternativ wird über eine Veranstaltung in Homburg nachgedacht. Nur muß ich erstmal sehen wie die Bereitschaft ist was zu organisieren. Hierbei muß man ja auch sehen das der jetztige Marathon als CTF gilt und damit ja für die RTF/CTFler interessant zum Punkte sammeln ist. Nur muß man dardurch ja auch eine Sachen berücksichtigen. Darunter fällt das leidige Thema der Zeitnahmen 

Na mal schaun.

Gruß npk


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Mai 2006)

CTF/RTF mit Zeitnhame hä, hab ich da was verpasst 
Ich fand den Mandelbachtal MA immer ok um ein paar Kilometer zu sammeln - mehr aber auch nicht, die Strecke war/ist mir eher zu langweilig. Andererseits gibts sicher Leute, die nicht unbedingt Singletrails brauchen und die die Veranstaltung gerade wegen der "einfachen Strecke" mögen/mochten. Wie auch immer, es ist immer schade, wenn es eine MTB Veranstaltung weniger gibt! 

Grüße.


----------



## npk (16. Mai 2006)

Nein, es gibt dort keine Zeitnahme weil es eben eine CTF ist. So war das ja
gemeint. 

Die Strecke ist ebend auch ein Problem. Sie ist wirklich recht langweilig. Mir
fällt vielleicht ein Trailstück auf der ganzen Strecke ein. Da ist die CTF
am 1.Mai schon viel attraktiver. Nur war diesemal das Wetter halt nciht so toll.

So oder so, es wird sich sicherlich was ändern für nächstes Jahr. Sei es eine ordentliche Veranstaltung in Bliesmengen mit Essen&Trinken an Start/Ziel und einer "verbesserten" Streckenführung, oder an einer neuen Veranstaltung die in Homburg startet. Den worst case versuche ich aufjedenfall zu verhindern.


----------



## npk (21. Mai 2006)

So mein MTB ist fertig! 

Gib mir doch mal bitte einer Info zum 25.05. 1. TFC Altenkirchen.
Wann, wo und was wäre lieb!

Gruß npk


----------



## Limit83 (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo npk!
Das ist der erste Lauf zur neu entstandenen Rennserie Tune FRM Cup. Die Rennstrecke dort ist neu, zumindest was mich angeht. Kenne auch niemanden der dort vorher Rennen gefahren ist. 
Ich werde das Rennen sausen lassen, es ist mir einfach zu weit weg für ein CC Rennen und Sonntags fahr ich eh in Garmisch den Marathon. 
Aber dennoch denke ich, dass sich Michael Bonnekessel was ordentliches einfallen gelassen hat und es eine Top Veranstaltung wird. 
Gruß Limit! 

http://www.tune-frm-cup.de


----------



## npk (21. Mai 2006)

Ja ich habs auch schon gefunden. Das ist doch wirklich ziemlich weit. Irgendwo auf der Höhe von Bonn. Da fahre ich dann doch das Kriterium in Neustadt. Bin zwar nicht so der Fan davon, aber besser als nichts....aber irgendwan in dem ja schaffe ich es noch ein Rennen auf dem MTB zu fahren


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juli 2006)

http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/marathon.php


direkt bei uns um die ecke.
warum machen die pälzer eigentlich nicht selbst werbung hier ? angst vor der grossen leistungsdichte im saarland ?


----------



## chris84 (21. Juli 2006)

Der steht bei mir schon aufm Terminplan/Kalender


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juli 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/marathon.php
> 
> 
> direkt bei uns um die ecke.
> warum machen die pälzer eigentlich nicht selbst werbung hier ? angst vor der grossen leistungsdichte im saarland ?



Die Leistungsdichte dürfte aufgrund der fehlenden Zeitnahme keine allzu große Rolle spielen. Schade eigentlich.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (23. Juli 2006)

Wird wohl ein typischer Pfälzer Marathon mit geiler Strecke und ohne Zeitnahme... Stimme Eh voll und ganz zu: Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (23. Juli 2006)

keine Zeitnahme? das is ja blöd... ich dachte das wär so en richtig echter Marathon...


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juli 2006)

aus wikipedia:


> Als Radmarathon werden Langstrecken*wettbewerbe* im Straßenradsport und im Mountainbike-Sport bezeichnet.



warum nennen sie das ding marathon  und vorallem, was soll der mist mit startnummern, massenstart usw ? ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt...
ich bin jetzt auch davon ausgegangen, es wäre ein normaler marathon. eine ctf für 25 euro muss ich nicht haben...


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Juli 2006)

Da ich nicht 100% sicher war, ob es wirklich keine Zeitnahme gibt, habe ich mal eine Anfrage diesbezüglich gestellt und folgende Antwort erhalten:

"Sehr geehrter Herr Einheimischer,
danke, für Ihre Anfrage und Ihr Interesse.
Die Veranstaltung wird nicht als Rennen ausgetragen, es wird keine
Zeitmessung und insofern auch keine Siegerehrung geben. 
Die sorgfältig ausgewählte Strecke mit einem hohen Singletrailanteil führt
zum Teil über die Wege des Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald. Diese
Streckenabschnitte kombiniert mit idyllisch gelegenen Pfaden rund um
Trippstadt, sollen den Ansprüchen der Genuss-, Sport- und Marathonbiker
gleichermaßen gerecht werden."

Also tatsächlich wieder eine CTF für 25 Euro  

Grüße.


----------

